
Apache SystemML – a distributed and declarative machine learning platform - jonbaer
http://systemml.apache.org/
======
dozzie
You guys realize that GitHub is a name of a company and a name of their
product, not a general term for git repository browsers, right? You may want
to fix your link in menu at the top.

